# Europe Forum > Travelling & Living in Europe >  Favorite European Vacation Spot

## Duo

So what's your favorite place in Europe to go in vacation ?

The hot southern sea side or perhaps the northern central snowy mountain ranges? Or maybe the low countries, Belgium and Netherlands? and dairy heaven pastural Denmark? Or maybe a bit up more in the ice cold rivers of Sweden, Norway and Finland.

well you tell me

----------


## Anchyyy

I like to go to Croatia.... I mean there is a lot of sea and other things. A lot of beautiful cities to visit and I really had a lot of fun when I was there.  :Smiling:  
But the only bad thing is, that the beaches and cities are dirty. 
I was on one beach in Sibenik and it was very dirty. There were garbage all over the place...  :Sad:

----------


## Lacan

I would say Ireland, I just love the nature and the people

----------


## Duo

> I like to go to Croatia.... I mean there is a lot of sea and other things. A lot of beautiful cities to visit and I really had a lot of fun when I was there.  
> But the only bad thing is, that the beaches and cities are dirty. 
> I was on one beach in Sibenik and it was very dirty. There were garbage all over the place...



yeahh,,,, that's a bit of problem in many balkan beaches, heheh  :Blush:

----------


## Anchyyy

Yes..but turists still love to go there  :Smiling:

----------


## misa.j

There are so many places I would like to go in Europe.
I've never been there, so any places are mysterious and fascinating to me.
Spain has been very atractive to me recently, and also I would like to see the building that has no straight line in Malta Island.

----------


## Duo

> Yes..but turists still love to go there



Especially slovenes who have but 40km or so of beach and can go rub the superior cash flow into the the resentful croat facial expressions ;)

----------


## Anchyyy

> Especially slovenes who have but 40km or so of beach and can go rub the superior cash flow into the the resentful croat facial expressions ;)


You got the point baby!!!!  :Poh:   :Poh:   :Smiling:

----------


## Duo

yeah is cool ;)

I think that the mediterranean is the best vacation place ever, not just in Europe. And Crotia has a huge chunk of it, more then they deserve i feel  :Okashii:  
I mean Bosnia has like but 1 km of coast then ur bak in Croatia again  :Laughing:  
that's just crazy stuff, but oh well........ maybe you wealthy slovenes should try to come down to Albania more often, we got the adriatic and Ionian see, hoaaa, 2 instead of just one, and i bet we can be more amicable hosts ;)

----------


## Miss_apollo7

My favourrite spots so far are:

LONDON
BERLIN
ROME

(yes, I am a city-person and not a beach-person)  :Blush:  

My best friend is going to Croatia and I have seen the pictures from the place she will be staying for a week....I wouldn't mind a "beach-vacation" one day....When I go to the beach to get tanned, to swin and play frisbee with friends, I always go to the one close to where I live (about 10 mins by foot)...

----------


## Anchyyy

> maybe you wealthy slovenes should try to come down to Albania more often, we got the adriatic and Ionian see, hoaaa, 2 instead of just one, and i bet we can be more amicable hosts ;)


Lol! I think most of slovenes don't want to go to Albania. Sad but true. But I like to try to go everywhere I can. I love to travel and to have fun.

----------


## Duo

> Lol! I think most of slovenes don't want to go to Albania. Sad but true. But I like to try to go everywhere I can. I love to travel and to have fun.


Yeah oh well, i think most slovenes don't know much about Albania, plus using Siptar as derrogatory term doesn't help things, well hopefully this summer my slovene friend is comin whilst i go on vacation there so he can spread the word ;)

----------


## Duo

> My favourrite spots so far are:
> 
> LONDON
> BERLIN
> ROME
> 
> (yes, I am a city-person and not a beach-person)  
> 
> My best friend is going to Croatia and I have seen the pictures from the place she will be staying for a week....I wouldn't mind a "beach-vacation" one day....When I go to the beach to get tanned, to swin and play frisbee with friends, I always go to the one close to where I live (about 10 mins by foot)...



Uffff, u said the magic word, Rome, great city....

Isn't it cold at that beach where you go? I know here in Belgium the northern sea is FREEZINGggggg, i don't know how people can swim there, but Miss Apollo, maybe you should give the hot beachside scene a chance ;)

----------


## Anchyyy

> Yeah oh well, i think most slovenes don't know much about Albania, plus using Siptar as derrogatory term doesn't help things, well hopefully this summer my slovene friend is comin whilst i go on vacation there so he can spread the word ;)


It's true. I personally don't now nothing about Albania. But most of people in Slovenia think that it's not ok to go there just because of muslims and soo on. They have diffrent reasons and believe me they will always find at least one more...

----------


## Duo

Heh, that's weird the muslim thing, first because most albanians are not religious at all and second because you guys are just about to build a huge islamic center in the middle of Ljubjana soooooooo, a bit ironic ;) 

But i guess this goes to prove our stupid old sterotypes and barriers that inhibit the balkans from progressing further more, and that's why we need the EU, to save us from our own stupidity  :Poh:

----------


## Anchyyy

> Heh, that's weird the muslim thing, first because most albanians are not religious at all and second because you guys are just about to build a huge islamic center in the middle of Ljubjana soooooooo, a bit ironic ;) 
> 
> But i guess this goes to prove our stupid old sterotypes and barriers that inhibit the balkans from progressing further more, and that's why we need the EU, to save us from our own stupidity


You're right. That huge islamic center in the middle of Ljubljana...people fought about that so long i can't even remember when that crap started. And still there are a lot of them that still don't want it.  :Okashii: 

And that EU thing...I don't like it very much. But in that point you are right  :Poh:

----------


## Duo

Yeah that actually annoys me also, building that center  :Okashii: 

but anyways bak to the main topic, i hear slovenia is also a pretty cool to visit, like there are those caves, good ski resorts, and good pizza for cheap and a lot of cute girls  :Poh:

----------


## Anchyyy

> Yeah that actually annoys me also, building that center 
> 
> but anyways bak to the main topic, i hear slovenia is also a pretty cool to visit, like there are those caves, good ski resorts, and good pizza for cheap and a lot of cute girls


You should really come to visit Slovenia. It is b-e-a-utiful  :Poh:  . Especally Maribor is good. I live here  :Blush:  Everytime is something hapening. I am never bored when i go to the city shopping or so...and yes it is a place of cute girls  :Blush:   :Laugh out loud: 

Pizza is good too and we got our special food like Over Mura moving pie  :Poh:  strange name  :Relieved:  but it is good  :Cool:   :Smiling:

----------


## miu

In the summer, definitely Finland. Especially in July.

----------


## Dutch Baka

most vacations in europe i have spent in the netherlands on the camping .. haha really cheesie... but it was nice, this was from my 12th up to my 16th.. after that i went to Ibiza, and to benidorm ( both spain)

i liked that the most Ibiza!!!! nice clubbing, and the island is great.. the got some really great pirate caves, and the old city is wonderful!!! 

but the best place is for sure PARIS.. i have been there twice, totaly 1 and 4 days, but it is beautifull, architecture, food, live.. ( except most people LOL )

----------


## Miss_apollo7

> most vacations in europe i have spent in the netherlands on the camping .. haha really cheesie... but it was nice, this was from my 12th up to my 16th.. after that i went to Ibiza, and to benidorm ( both spain)


I have never gone camping....and I don't think it is my type of a holiday. Holiday for me doesn't include trailers...or cars for that matter!!! I am not the type of person who willingly drives all around Europe in a car....I hate the traffic jams on the highways going south during summer.....there are sooo many Danes driving south over the summer to visit Germany, France etc..
I prefer FLYING to different cities in Europe.....  :Blush:

----------


## Duo

> I have never gone camping....and I don't think it is my type of a holiday. Holiday for me doesn't include trailers...or cars for that matter!!! I am not the type of person who willingly drives all around Europe in a car....I hate the traffic jams on the highways going south during summer.....there are sooo many Danes driving south over the summer to visit Germany, France etc..
> I prefer FLYING to different cities in Europe.....



I'm with you there, trains are ok as well for not so long distances, but noo crazy drivin and trailers, unless it's like a road trip  :Blush:

----------


## Miss_apollo7

> I'm with you there, trains are ok as well for not so long distances, but noo crazy drivin and trailers, unless it's like a road trip


...yes, unless it is a road trip, but I have to stick to planes...much quicker to get to the destination....  :Blush:  No road trips for me.....  :Relieved:  

I prefer staying at hotels instead of camping....so even thouhg someone wants to FLY me to a campers' site, trailer park....I would stick to a hotel nearby... :Laughing:  

I wouldn't spend my holiday camping singing "cumbaya" eating marshmellows and drinking instant coffee.....I would prefer RESTAURANTS!!!!!  :Blush:

----------


## Mycernius

The Isle of Man for me. It might be a little island in the middle of the Irish sea (30 miles long, 10 miles across), but to me it is one of the quietest and picturesque places in Europe.

----------


## smoke

I have to say ibiza.
Unfortunately peoples first thought of Ibiza is the larger lout culture that plagues parts of the island.
around the island there are beautiful beaches, crystal clear and ususaly calm waters and fantastic natural scenery. 
Head for places like Es Cana, Santa Eulalia and if you like things really quiet, Cala Llonga.

----------


## Duo

I've always wanted to go to Spain. I love most the mediterannean, hopefully I will get to return to Italy for vacation  :Poh:

----------


## kirei_na_me

I was planning on retiring to Italy with TwistedMac. I don't know if he's still up for it, though...  :Poh:

----------


## Duo

lucky guy, location and perfect retiree mate with him ;)

----------


## ukbulldog

I havent got much to compare to as im only 15 but i prefer laid back by the pool holidays such as Greece and Barcelona. But on the other hand i loved it on our 2 nights at amsterdam where we watched ajax beat az

----------


## way2lithuania

Vilnius
Nida
Palanga

----------


## sawyer

My friends from Germany are visiting me 2 times a year. I always book a place for them in aston hostel. Never had problems with accomodation. My buddies claim it's quite clean and cosy.

----------


## sawyer

If anyone's interested, just check here aston-hostel.pl/en. There is an english version, and also russian, so navigation should be easy for anyone. What's more, there'a an useful information for booking and stuff..

----------


## Gwyllgi

It’s horses for courses ennit?

I like Wales, well I would, and Llandudno (say it like “clan dud no”) is well deserving of the title of queen of North Wales resorts. A well preserved Victorian sea side place if you like that sort of thing. 

A place that might be called “Llareggub” rather than as it is if you’re looking for an active holiday (you need to know about Under Milk Wood to understand that!) but if it’s what you like it’s great.

The weather is best described as Welsh though, so it’s Tenerife for me for a bit of Sun Sand and Sangria.

Or Hahnenklee for a shopping trip close to Christmas. Lovely place to stay, handy for Hanover and Goslar, and a smashing drive from Calais through the nice bits of Europe to the Harz Wald. 

AS for the Isle of Man, it’s pants. Over priced, dirty, nothing to do, and very rude people everywhere. 

Some nice to your face, but horrid behind your back. The most helpful people there are foreign workers.

----------


## sawyer

Well, I have never been to Wales, but if you claim it's a cool, i think i'll consider checkin it out.
Could you please paste some photos, or website links?
I wander who are those helpful foreigners? Polish? Ukrainian? Russian?

----------


## Maciamo

The south of France and Italy have my vote. More specifically south-eastern France from the Rhône delta eastward and the western half of the Italian peninsula until Campania.

----------


## Gwyllgi

> Well, I have never been to Wales, but if you claim it's a cool, i think i'll consider checkin it out.
> Could you please paste some photos, or website links?
> I wander who are those helpful foreigners? Polish? Ukrainian? Russian?


When I say cool I mean it’s usually cold. And damp. Whenever you see green fields and clean sheep it means it usually rains.

The green fields of Wales are legendry, and the sheep are spotless.

Our weather isn’t the best in the world, we get a great deal of rain because of our geographic location and the effects of the mountain ranges creating a rain deposition zone when the wind is from the South West and has come across the Atlantic.

Our prevailing wind is South West. 

Wales is a great place, if you want a very quiet holiday but it’s not good if you want a bit of night life. Not that there isn’t _any_, just that it’s hard to find.

Here’s a link to the Llandudno web site http://www.llandudno.com/ but I would point out that it’s nescessery to undertand what’s written about the place.

For example when it says “_Llandudno has kept its Victorian and Edwardian elegance and splendour, despite its modern attractions_*” what it means is that the bloody place has hardly changed in the last hundred years except for a few new shop fronts and a swimming pool.* 

*Not that is a bad thing, if you like quiet traditional British sea side “bucket and spade on the sand” holidays.* 

*Wales is unquestionably a beautiful place to visit though the South is spoiled by industrial scars. I wouldn’t live anywhere else.*

*But be warned. Like anywhere in Britain you’ll get ripped off (the British seem to use the same word for “foreigner” as “victim”) and the food will be ……… variable. Best stick to Chinese “carry-out’s”. Accommodation will also be …… variable, and very expensive for what you get.* 

*Here’s another site, this time about the whole of Wales, http://www.visitwales.co.uk/ and here’s a site that covers the day to day things going on http://www.walesonline.co.uk/news/wales-news/* 

*AS for the Isle of Man (A MUST avoid) the foreign staff who were most helpful there were the young Polish people and the young Spanish and Portuguese all of who seem to have been lumbered with the work the Manx can’t or won’t do.*

----------


## overnight

your buddies are God damn right! :) I've been to Poland twice, first time when I got there I booked a single room in Aston Hostel and it was pretty cool, so when next time I got back with friends of mine we returned, because it was already checked by me the last time and we were sure that it's going to be allright :) and it was :)

----------


## GP850mAh

> So what's your favorite place in Europe to go in vacation ?
> The hot southern sea side or perhaps the northern central snowy mountain ranges? Or maybe the low countries, Belgium and Netherlands? and dairy heaven pastural Denmark? Or maybe a bit up more in the ice cold rivers of Sweden, Norway and Finland.
> well you tell me


Calella, Spain an hour north of Barcelona on the east coast. Have been there several times on vacation. I love laxing on the beach with a cold glass of cola after a long winter here in the cold north.

----------


## Sid71

Barcelona is amazing and offers a great mix of attractions including architecture, monuments, museums, city life, nightlife and beaches. It is one of my favorite destination.

----------


## Cambrius (The Red)

Barcelona is one of my favorite cities in the world.

----------


## NickP

Yeah Spain was awesome, especially Barcelona. France is cool too; I actually like the southern Mediterranean coast area and Provence better than Paris. Italy is one of my favorite places, but it doesn't feel the same as it used to when I went there when I was younger. Took a trip out to Greece recently also and the sea there, as well as nightlife and island culture, is pretty tight.

----------


## LuluSteve98

Zermatt is a village in switzerland is one of my favorite place ever.

----------


## LuluSteve98

Amsterdam, The Netherlands
This city, full of colorful homes, canals and bridges, is one of Europe's most picturesque capitals.

----------


## Balder

Biarritz, France

----------


## morris045

Netherlands for me because i heard that when you pick a good season in that place you will surely enjoy travelling in that country.

----------


## Cambrius (The Red)

My favourite place to travel in Europe is France.

----------


## Nobody1

*Tyrol* and *Budapest*

----------


## Cambrius (The Red)

Another great place for vacation is Italy, north or south.

----------


## oriental

When I was working in Winnipeg I was next to Czech who was a great talker. We hardly did any work and nobody said anything. Of course I left as I wanted some working experience. Anyway, he lamented how Canada was a cultural desert as there was no night life after work. He told me about Europe and the wonderful night life there and especially Spain. He said it was deserted and so a great place for a beach summer vacation and it was incredibly cheap. Of course this was around the time of the spaghetti westerns. Now I know Sean Connery has a home in Spain maybe near a beach.

----------


## Balder

I'm planning 10 days in Amsterdam, next month. I may pass some days or hours in Hamburg and Lubeck as well. 

Then I will spend the rest of my summer enjoying the beaches of southern Sweden.  :Heart:

----------


## alayka

London
Berlin
Rome
Paris
Venice

----------


## richardjack67

I want to see Belin.. The Best nightlife, fine dining, original fashion and innovative museums

----------


## Nightwing

Scandinavians usually book a one week holiday to cheap beach resorts like Teneriffa and Lanzarote.

----------


## Sable

Yeah! London is a good city of England. It is a beautiful and charming city. I would like to say you must take a visit toLondon, during your winter vacations. It would be a good time for you. Last winter vacations I visited it with my friends. We really enjoyed different attractions there like Tate Modern, Coca-Cola, London Eye, Tower of London and Royal Museums Greenwich.

----------


## gemma

Paris and London are the most beautiful and fabulous places for vacations. Once in my life I had personally visited it with my family and during our journey we visited some most beautiful and popular places of Paris.I can never forgot it and now I am planning again visit to Paris.

----------


## johncatre

1 Rome
2 Paris
3 London
4 Florence
5 Barcelona
6 Amsterdam
7 Prague
8 Berlin
9 Venice
10 Vienna

If you are Planning to visit Europe then according to my suggestion visit this places must .
Book your favorite Hotel by - Luxuryhotelsgroup

----------


## pacificbreeze

All Europe is beautiful, but i like Northern Spain most of all )

----------


## michaelmanson

Spain! or may be Italy

----------


## dia38europe

Italy, Malta, Romania, such beautiful places with lots of history.

----------


## adamgilcristt

Below are the top rated vacation places in the European continent.
Milan, ItalyGdansk, PolandAthens, GreeceSan Sebastian, SpainPorto, Portugal

----------


## Angela

> Below are the top rated vacation places in the European continent.
> Milan, ItalyGdansk, PolandAthens, GreeceSan Sebastian, SpainPorto, Portugal


Top rated by whom? Source, please.

----------


## SunnyDay

I adore two absolutely different places - San Sebastian and Copenhagen))

----------

